# What's up y'all?



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Hmmmm......anyone doing any freshwater fishing? The thread is starting to feel starved for reports.  With the Choctawhatchee on the rampage again about all I have been doing for past couple of weeks is mullet fishing. Some days good...some days not so good, but at least the blacks are here again. Hoping to get over to Burnt Mill Creek at West Bay one day this week to chase specks and reds.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

My boats in the shop. I’ll post this up coming weekend.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

I would love to post a striper report, but all my young castnetters have grown up, got married, raising families, or they've forgotten me, so catching bait has been my biggest deterrent.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

This was two weeks ago, kept these and 8 more like it. Released two 8 lbrs


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Sequoiha said:


> This was two weeks ago, kept these and 8 more like it. Released two 8 lbrs




Now you are talking. Nice.....


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Very nice! That's the one thing I really miss about where I lived in North Carolina, the bass fishing in the smaller reservoirs there was so much fun. I have not found a bass over 3 1/2 pounds since I moved here. Wish I had more to report, I have not been on the water much this year.


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

fishwalton said:


> Hmmmm......anyone doing any freshwater fishing? The thread is starting to feel starved for reports.  With the Choctawhatchee on the rampage again about all I have been doing for past couple of weeks is mullet fishing. Some days good...some days not so good, but at least the blacks are here again. Hoping to get over to Burnt Mill Creek at West Bay one day this week to chase specks and reds.


JB isn't there a boat ramp on 79 where crossing the ICW?


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

DMC said:


> JB isn't there a boat ramp on 79 where crossing the ICW?


yes, it's kind of crappy but it is a ramp. The tugs sit across from it and blow silt back toward the ramp making it shallow.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

DMC said:


> JB isn't there a boat ramp on 79 where crossing the ICW?



Yes there is. Depending on wind prediction I may be going there tomorrow. Wind dictates what I can do on a bay in my little river puddle-jumpter Jon. Have never fished from that ramp and have been wanting to checkout the southside of West Bay. Sometimes good fishing right there around the bridge.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

last thing I caught was a 200# SNAPPING TURTLE. ima try to find some river crappie Saturday but need someone to deposit $1000 in my account for a new fish finder before I think finding any would be realistic!


----------

